# The lye guy



## mx5inpenn (Dec 28, 2016)

I know many people order from him. Is it really cost effective for anyone not buying a lot? It looks like minimum shipping is $13. That really ups the cost and I could buy up to 4# locally for a better price. I typically Mb a couple pounds at a time.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 28, 2016)

It sounds like it wouldn't work out for you with the shipping.  I don't know how it comes packed, but could you order a lot and decant it?


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 28, 2016)

If there is an Ace Hardware store near you try them in the drain cleaner section. You may need to explain to them why you want the lye. I bribe the local folks with soap. They have become very helpful like" I can get more from the back room" helpful.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Dec 28, 2016)

Ace is where I usually buy it. Just trying to find a better price and everyone seems to like the lye guy. He's located about 3 hours from me and has great pricing on local pickup (10# for $15). Not sure I would ever want to drive 6 hours for just lye tho.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 28, 2016)

mx6inpenn said:


> Ace is where I usually buy it. Just trying to find a better price and everyone seems to like the lye guy. He's located about 3 hours from me and has great pricing on local pickup (10# for $15). Not sure I would ever want to drive 6 hours for just lye tho.



If you do, make it a mini vacation. That part of NY is nice, when not getting hit with snow squalls and unexpected blizzards. There are still a few events that they have about an hour or so away. It's better to think about it during the warmer months after pollen time.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Dec 28, 2016)

It is a lovely area. As a child I was near there every summer. My parents go to Palmyra regularly so perhaps I can convince them to drive a little further on one of the trips


----------



## Soapsense (Dec 28, 2016)

Before I bought my Lye, from the Lye Guy, I used to get it at Lowe's.  It was a decent price.


----------



## Susie (Dec 28, 2016)

Lowe's charges an arm and a leg here. 

I do not make enough soap that the prices of The Lye Guy make sense with that shipping.  It is getting close, though.  If I bought one more bottle, it would come out even.  But I am more than doubling what I normally order from ED, which is who I get my lyes from now.  I just try to be sure to get KOH while I am getting NaOH to make it come out better on the shipping charges.


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 28, 2016)

It's more or less about location. For me Bulk Apothecary's 50 lb bucket is the best value as they are just a state over.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 28, 2016)

As a hobby soaper, I don't mess with the bulk quantities of NaOH necessary for getting a good internet deal. My local Ace sells a pound for $4, which is cheap enough for me. I'm sure I could save money over the long run if I ordered it, but storage is a bigger issue to me. I never keep more than a few pounds on hand.


----------



## earlene (Dec 28, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> As a hobby soaper, I don't mess with the bulk quantities of NaOH necessary for getting a good internet deal. My local Ace sells a pound for $4, which is cheap enough for me. I'm sure I could save money over the long run if I ordered it, but storage is a bigger issue to me. I never keep more than a few pounds on hand.




Wow, a pound for $4.00 sounds like a very good price!  I wish I could find such a good price.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Dec 29, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> As a hobby soaper, I don't mess with the bulk quantities of NaOH necessary for getting a good internet deal. My local Ace sells a pound for $4, which is cheap enough for me. I'm sure I could save money over the long run if I ordered it, but storage is a bigger issue to me. I never keep more than a few pounds on hand.



This is where I have been. I guess I'm considering future usage more than anything. I've been making soap for about 2 years now and was comfortable giving a lot away as gifts this year for Christmas. I've been asked by a number of people if they can buy more and they are amazed I don't sell it. I don't have a problem gifting more for now, but thinking maybe 2018 that will change. The feedback from the swap will be a determining factor


----------



## Susie (Dec 29, 2016)

mx6inpenn said:


> This is where I have been. I guess I'm considering future usage more than anything. I've been making soap for about 2 years now and was comfortable giving a lot away as gifts this year for Christmas. I've been asked by a number of people if they can buy more and they are amazed I don't sell it. I don't have a problem gifting more for now, but thinking maybe 2018 that will change. The feedback from the swap will be a determining factor



This is where I was 3 months ago.  The feedback from the swap will be the final kick over the wall one way or another.  The brilliant cat litter/5 gallon bucket storage solution works so well that I can take advantage of the savings of buying more.  But I am already using so much more NaOH that I need more on hand.  

By the way, I am SO jealous of y'all's ACE hardware lye at $4.00!!!


----------



## Marshall (Dec 29, 2016)

Amazon sells it as well.. I am still fairly new to soaping and have only made my way through about 5 lbs of lye but this is what I purchased.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01C1QJ8O4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

5 lbs for $20 with free shipping. Seems reasonable?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Dec 29, 2016)

Susie said:


> This is where I was 3 months ago.  The feedback from the swap will be the final kick over the wall one way or another.  The brilliant cat litter/5 gallon bucket storage solution works so well that I can take advantage of the savings of buying more.  But I am already using so much more NaOH that I need more on hand.
> 
> By the way, I am SO jealous of y'all's ACE hardware lye at $4.00!!!



I will be trying the bucket method in the spring.  My parents aren't going to be near the lye guy until then, but will pick up 10# for me next time they go.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Dec 29, 2016)

Marshall said:


> 5 lbs for $20 with free shipping. Seems reasonable?



It is reasonable, but I get instant gratification for the same price locally. 

I am at a point where I need to figure out how low I can get my costs to see if it would be worthwhile to sell. I am having to price everything since I haven't tracked it at all as a hobbyist.  I am also looking at oils in bulk and fo and micas in larger quantities.


----------

